# Sweetspot pro pressure



## enderson (Apr 21, 2015)

holler head said:


> Ok, now that they have been out awhile, what is every ones thoughts on them.
> Any real world benefits, improvements with shot timing, scores?


I found it really useful. I thought I was pretty firm through execution but once using the sweetspot it showed consistent slight leaking through the last 5 seconds. made it much easier to figure out when I was losing the pressure and what those shots felt like and on the other hand what the good strong shots felt like. I don't see how I could have figured things out that fine without the tool.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## bows_-_arrows (Oct 19, 2010)

Awesome training tool to show your weeknesses and what you do after shooting for a while. It lets you fine tune the high and low side of your shot and also add a timing sequence. The only kicker is having to glue the board to your riser if you like changing bows now and again. Definitely do the pro model.


----------



## Reverend (Nov 2, 2004)

Subscribed...


----------



## dlutjen (Oct 7, 2010)

I ordered mine last week and should have it tomorrow!


----------



## AdvanTimberLou (Aug 8, 2005)

bows_-_arrows said:


> Awesome training tool to show your weeknesses and what you do after shooting for a while. It lets you fine tune the high and low side of your shot and also add a timing sequence. The only kicker is having to glue the board to your riser if you like changing bows now and again. Definitely do the pro model.


That has already became a classifieds issue. Member sold a bow that had a sensor on it and he removed it and didn't tell buyer. Buyer gets bow and is upset over this. Resolution was $100 paid to the buyer to get it power coated.


----------



## bows_-_arrows (Oct 19, 2010)

They can be removed on a anodized bow as I have done this already but as stated above not a coated bow. Another bonus is the ability to review your shots recorded and a overview of your pressures. The high and low settings can be tweaked to your preference but definitely trains you for timing and shot sequence. It’s money well spent looking at what we spend anyways..&#55357;&#56833;


----------



## Reverend (Nov 2, 2004)

I'm not shooting as often as before and noticed that I'm not quite comfortable with my grip pressure. Sometimes the pressure is up towards web, and sometimes it's lower towards meat of thumb... and everything in between. This is resulting in highs and lows. Will this SSP help identify that?


----------



## Rick! (Aug 10, 2008)

I found it pretty sensitive to temperature and sensor drift is excessive.

Some bow risers make for a compromised strain gauge location. The compromised location reduces the sensitivity and makes it difficult to discern what you felt and what the graph recorded.

The assembled mini-usb cable needs to be replaced with a better quality version. Mine failed under 1000 shots.

The usb cable connection to the strain gauges has too much mass and will damage the circuit board if the cable and sensor connection aren’t totally taped to the riser.

I find the battery life underwhelming without turning it off after every end or bale on a field event.

Does it help? 

It identifies obvious front/rear pressure balance issues. It also helps illustrate high/low POI issues.
If you have an inconsistent draw to anchor, the LED gives you immediate feedback.

Customer support is good and reasonably prompt.

I am not looking forward to removing the strain gage from my TRX38...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## holler head (Mar 23, 2004)

Thanks for the reply's,

I guess another question, can you feel in the shot process what the graph says, is it in real time from shot to shot


----------



## bows_-_arrows (Oct 19, 2010)

The light changes and shows you then you can feel it and then if you need to change things on your bow like DL or release adjustments you can to find that perfect spot


----------



## enderson (Apr 21, 2015)

can definitely feel what the graph is reflecting in the shop process. That's just what makes it so useful, being able to have a visual representation of what each shot was like so better able to reproduce the good shots and eliminate the weak shots.


holler head said:


> Thanks for the reply's,
> 
> I guess another question, can you feel in the shot process what the graph says, is it in real time from shot to shot


Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------

